# Shingleback......Boy or girl??



## koubee (Oct 31, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if my little shingleback is male or female.
Thanks


----------



## jordo (Oct 31, 2006)

I think boy.
But duga is good at these ones


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2006)

Hermaphrodite


----------



## clarkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm guessing it's a boy.The way to tell is the tail, females generally have a rounded tail and males come to a point. This is not 100% accurate because it can depend on how much fat they are storing in their tails. A fat male can look like a female.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy here too.


----------



## koubee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, i thought it was a boy too but i always seem to be wrong with sexing.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 1, 2006)

i reckon boy. my female looks more bulkier and thicker


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 1, 2006)

Definitely male


----------

